# Step On Bindings...Do. Not. Work.



## qelhaj (Sep 24, 2017)

Lol buy a board dude

Snowboardingfeverdreams


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

qelhaj said:


> Lol buy a board dude
> 
> Snowboardingfeverdreams


its coming ha


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

snowbank said:


> Been out of the game for a while. Got some gear but don't have a deck yet and was trying out my new set today. First on carpet just putting the boots in the bindings, when the left boot wouldn't engage with the binding. Thought it might be a fluke so I screwed it into a proper piece of wood and the right binding would lock the heel of the boot after it passed a certain point, the left boot never did. I yanked that sucker out of the binding so easily. Then I said might just be the way I step on to the binding but nah because I did it without my foot in the boot at all. I could get the second click to happen with the left boot but only with more force. I was putting my body weight into it and I am over 180 so it should work. Know this is my first post but want to see if others have this happen and I realize I am not as serious as a lot of you but I have ridden for a decade and test out equipment before I ride. Imagine if someone who is a total noob has this happen? Yeah the force might click it into place but might not.
> 
> Was psyched to try this out but won't be trusting the system. No way I want this happening on the hill.
> 
> Made a video but it won't let me post yet. If you search youtube for "Burton step on fail" should come up. The first part I know I am stepping on toe first which isn't how I am supposed to do it so I did it again and you can see it didn't work. Same pressure, same movement. Going to contact Burton tomorrow but I don't think this shit is fully baked. Boots are like pillows and the simplicity is fucking so rad but no way in hell I want to trust the first go. Proceed with friggin caution.


Don't you fuckin' dare........tell me how to proceed............fuckin' kook...............


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

New member.............first post.............same subject.............my $ is on trollyMctrollyson.................


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

mojo maestro said:


> New member.............first post.............same subject.............my $ is on trollyMctrollyson.................


Nah man. wOuld love to say I am a troll, but I didn't just spent $650 dollars to then spend time making videos and posting them online. Have no idea where else to post this and other sites won't let you talk about gear this much.


----------



## qelhaj (Sep 24, 2017)

snowbank said:


> Nah man. wOuld love to say I am a troll, but I didn't just spent $650 dollars to then spend time making videos and posting them online. Have no idea where else to post this and other sites won't let you talk about gear this much.


Check that the mechanism is clear of debris and that the unlocking lever is down in the lock position. Make sure that the rear attachment is not obstructed and engage that part first before engaging the cleats in the front of the boot. There are 2 positions of attachment at the back. If that part isn't properly attached the boot won't hold.

Oh and make sure your boots are the recommended size for the bindings and that the footbed is set correctly for your boot size. I've had no trouble with the step ons at all...

Snowboardingfeverdreams


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Yer doing it wrong...................find the busiest.....nearest freeway...........wait for darkness...........take yer new binders........don't forget yer piece of "wood"............ and practice in the middle of the road until desired results are achieved.............


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

qelhaj said:


> Check that the mechanism is clear of debris and that the unlocking lever is down in the lock position. Make sure that the rear attachment is not obstructed and engage that part first before engaging the cleats in the front of the boot. There are 2 positions of attachment at the back. If that part isn't properly attached the boot won't hold.
> 
> Oh and make sure your boots are the recommended size for the bindings and that the footbed is set correctly for your boot size. I've had no trouble with the step ons at all...
> 
> Snowboardingfeverdreams


They are for sure the recommended size, and I checked for debris last night. The reason I know the binding isn't working like it should is I just seated the cleat in the back groove or channel or whatever and the front cleats are fully in the binding too. Even checked the back of the boot and it is fully on the padding heel and toe and if I pull the back of the boot it comes out. The right binding and boot has *never* done that. Worked like a charm.

edit- If I need to check for lint and debris causing this, what the actual fuck is gonna happen when snow enters the picture?


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

mojo maestro said:


> Yer doing it wrong...................find the busiest.....nearest freeway...........wait for darkness...........take yer new binders........don't forget yer piece of "wood"............ and practice in the middle of the road until desired results are achieved.............


Did that too!! And when I was bending over to put on my boots a car hit my ass and I rolled on to the roof. I can't get down!!!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

You may have inadvertently purchased Burton's new strap-on binders..................they work waaaaay differently................easy and common mistake..............check your receipt.................


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I checked youtube but couldn't find a vid that was obviously the right one. In any case, you have 5 posts now, so should be able to post a link.


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

Donutz said:


> I checked youtube but couldn't find a vid that was obviously the right one. In any case, you have 5 posts now, so should be able to post a link.


Edited the post


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

lol, I would never even think of buying those things. They were tried years ago, a couple different times and abandoned for a reason.... Third times a charm? no thanks.... 

I use flows so I am not a traditional binding loyalist. I also ride on actual snow and have seen the troubles of trying to clear step on bindings to get them to click..... fuck that


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

Argo said:


> lol, I would never even think of buying those things. They were tried years ago, a couple different times and abandoned for a reason.... Third times a charm? no thanks....
> 
> I use flows so I am not a traditional binding loyalist. I also ride on actual snow and have seen the troubles of trying to clear step on bindings to get them to click..... fuck that


I wasnt thinking I guess. I just had the boot fully in the binding the front cleats were in and the back sole was flush against the base padding and I pulled it right back out from the back. WTF this is bullshit


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

snowbank said:


> I wasnt thinking I guess. I just had the boot fully in the binding the front cleats were in and the back sole was flush against the base padding and I pulled it right back out from the back. WTF this is bullshit


I think you're overreacting. Burton will hook you up with a fresh pair no questions asked. 

I'm anxious to see how this technology plays out, it opens up a whole new world for one footed tricks. I can see why people are hesitant given the past, but it took awhile for boa to adapt as well. I bought a new pair of boots last week, there were no womens lace up boots and only 3 lace up mens models at my shop.


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

coloradodirtbag said:


> I think you're overreacting. Burton will hook you up with a fresh pair no questions asked.
> 
> I'm anxious to see how this technology plays out, it opens up a whole new world for one footed tricks. I can see why people are hesitant given the past, but it took awhile for boa to adapt as well. I bought a new pair of boots last week, there were no womens lace up boots and only 3 lace up mens models at my shop.


Totally no doubt they will take care of me. Ive only heard great things about their warranty. I only owned mostly Burton stuff in the past and rode the first step ins. I am sure they will do whatever they can but I spent almost $700 and the first day and this happens. Could be the boot the binding who knows but shipping them back and waiting and trying again I wont have faith this shit will keep me secure. Not much trust left. Straps havent snapped on me and aside from a buckle getting loose regular bindings are solid as fuck. Getting my foot kicked out of my binding because the boots won't engage isn't good. Id rather be cautious now and either wait two or three years down the line...but given these have been incubating for 5 fucking years....thats a pass. I will still buy Burton bindings and boots just not these.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

You don't have a board yet??

I recommend a Bataleon Cameltoe. Should pair up great with your new Strap-ons.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I tried searching for your video... Strap-on fail. 

Got a bunch of weird sites.


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

F1EA said:


> I tried searching for your video... Strap-on fail.
> 
> Got a bunch of weird sites.


I posted the video at the beginning.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowbank said:


> I posted the video at the beginning.


Yeah but I don't click on videos from unknown click baiters.


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

F1EA said:


> Yeah but I don't click on videos from unknown click baiters.


go to youtube and type in "Burton step on fail"


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowbank said:


> go to youtube and type in "Burton step on fail"


Yeah I tried Button strap-on fail. Got something different.


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

F1EA said:


> Yeah I tried Button strap-on fail. Got something different.


is it a video of you?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowbank said:


> is it a video of you?


Yeah, with your mom.

No fail though. Worked great.

Maybe you're doing it wrong.


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

F1EA said:


> Yeah, with your mom.
> 
> No fail though. Worked great.
> 
> Maybe you're doing it wrong.


Say hi to her for me. Your mom is busy and can't say hi. She is giving me a thumbs up


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowbank said:


> Say hi to her for me. Your mom is busy and can't say hi. She is giving me a thumbs up


Well, I think you're lying. My mom is next to me right now so you must have her confused with your sister.


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

F1EA said:


> Well, I think you're lying. My mom is next to me right now so you must have her confused with your sister.


wtf. eewwwwwww


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

So since I can't click on your video. Can you please describe it?

What exactly went wrong with your strap-ons?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I have a feeling you're doing it wrong...


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

F1EA said:


> I have a feeling you're doing it wrong...


I have one boot in the binding right now. The toe cleats are in fully the boot is totally flush with the footbed and when I press down with all my weight they still are not locked in at all in the back. That should not be possible.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowbank said:


> wtf. eewwwwwww


What's gross about what I'm doing?
You're the one getting thumbs up from your sister.

Should be me doing the ewwwws

But I don't because I'm open minded and tolerant. Peace and love. Whatever rocks your boat bro.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowbank said:


> I have one boot in the binding right now. The toe cleats are in fully the boot is totally flush with the footbed and when I press down with all my weight they still are not locked in at all in the back. That should not be possible.


And why are you asking the internet and not the people you bought it from?


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

F1EA said:


> And why are you asking the internet and not the people you bought it from?


Not asking anyone anything. Showing that this shit is not fully ready and fucking fails. Maybe someone has had this shit happen maybe I am all alone. I'll call Burton tomorrow, but I bought them from out of state and had them shipped. plus it's a big retailer and they probably would just say talk to Burton anyhow.

people should know I think


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowbank said:


> Not asking anyone anything. Showing that this shit is not fully ready and fucking fails. Maybe someone has had this shit happen maybe I am all alone. I'll call Burton tomorrow, but I bought them from out of state and had them shipped. plus it's a big retailer and they probably would just say talk to Burton anyhow.


Ah. Well, thanks for your consideration. You have just proved "this shit is not fully ready and fucking fails".

Duly noted.
k:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowbank said:


> Not asking anyone anything. Showing that this shit is not fully ready and fucking fails. Maybe someone has had this shit happen maybe I am all alone. I'll call Burton tomorrow, but I bought them from out of state and had them shipped. plus it's a big retailer and they probably would just say talk to Burton anyhow.
> 
> people should know I think


Maybe you should join forces with buncha_cunts.

Check him out on Reddit.

I think you guys are on to something great.

Think of all the unsuspecting victims' lives you can save.

Go for it man.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

You know what's a great way of spreading your message?

Try to get as many views on your video as you can. That'll move it up on the YouTube index so that everytime someone searches for Strap-ons your video comes first.

What you can even do is... start joining random internet forums and ask them to click on your video. Before you know it you'll have tons of views.

Those internet forum people are dumbasses. They'll click on anything. But it's all for a good cause, they'll be helping you... help the peoples of the world in avoiding those not fully ready shits.


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

Here is another video. This one shows the boot fully in the binding all the way. Heel cleat is in the channel and the mechanism that locks into the cleat looks like it's in, yet I can fully release the boot. They say there should be a click when you step in but I don't hear it on either binding. The other binding has had zero issues.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowbank said:


> Here is another video. This one shows the boot fully in the binding all the way. Heel cleat is in the channel and the mechanism that locks into the cleat looks like it's in, yet I can fully release the boot. They say there should be a click when you step in but I don't hear it on either binding. The other binding has had zero issues.


Yup you're onto something great. You're in the business of saving lives.

Don't contact Burton at all. Instead, just make sure you get as many views as possible on your YouTube video and spread the word: The shit is just not ready. Do not buy. That's a far better investment of your time than contacting the people you bought the things from and/or Burton and getting stuff resolved with 1 or 2 emails.

I'm with you.

BTW I'm also not clicking on the other video you posted.


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

F1EA said:


> Yup you're onto something great. You're in the business of saving lives.
> 
> Don't contact Burton at all. Instead, just make sure you get as many views as possible on your YouTube video and spread the word: The shit is just not ready. Do not buy. That's a far better investment of your time than contacting the people you bought the things from and/or Burton and getting stuff resolved with 1 or 2 emails.
> 
> ...


Oh I will. Today they are closed. :crying:

I do want others to know what my experience has been and that I am not convinced. Everyone can try it out for themselves. People seem to be in two camps...either it can't fail because they tested this forever and even the pros are riding it OR people say it sucks and should never have made a come back to begin with. We are all in the binding forum to talk about bindings. Right?

I just think the jury is out...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowbank said:


> Oh I will. Today they are closed. :crying:
> 
> I do want others to know what my experience has been and that I am not convinced. Everyone can try it out for themselves. People seem to be in two camps...either it can't fail because they tested this forever and even the pros are riding it OR people say it sucks and should never have made a come back to begin with. We are all in the binding forum to talk about bindings. Right?
> 
> I just think the jury is out...


Way to go man. We all trust you.

There are more camps than that though I bet.

Let's get some more views in that YouTube video now!!


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

F1EA said:


> Way to go man. We all trust you.
> 
> There are more camps than that though I bet.
> 
> Let's get some more views in that YouTube video now!!


Thanks! I can't wait to be fucking youtube famous for my boots. I'll invite you to my party when I get 1 mil subs.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowbank said:


> Thanks! I can't wait to be fucking youtube famous for my boots. I'll invite you to my party when I get 1 mil subs.


Count on it bro!
k:

You're probably famous already!!

Just remember, I was here with you before you made it. Don't forget me.


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

F1EA said:


> Count on it bro!
> k:
> 
> You're probably famous already!!
> ...


Look at you dude. You have already made it!!!! 4 thousand posts. Sheeeeit you are like Jesus of the snowboarding forums.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowbank said:


> Look at you dude. You have already made it!!!! 4 thousand posts. Sheeeeit you are like Jesus of the snowboarding forums.


Jesus is the son.
I'm the daddy man.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Pretty sure its just short snowboard is too small and stance too close.


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

f00bar said:


> Pretty sure its just short snowboard is too small and stance too close.


Terrible float


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowbank said:


> Terrible float


This guy kicked your ass.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Gotta love those Japanese.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

F1EA said:


> This guy kicked your ass.


But that song made me want his bindings to throw him over a cliff.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

f00bar said:


> But that song made me want his bindings to throw him over a cliff.


No such luck.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

F1EA said:


> This guy kicked your ass.


Was that really Ken Achenbach?? he was a big deal back in the day, rode for Barfoot I think... 
Bindings back then really sucked.

edit: what the hell is up with that song ????


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

You have a pic of the rear cleat by any chance?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

deagol said:


> Was that really Ken Achenbach?? he was a big deal back in the day, rode for Barfoot I think...
> Bindings back then really sucked.
> 
> edit: what the hell is up with that song ????


Yeah. He also ran the summer Camp of Champions, for years at the Blackomb glacier. The camp got axed this year due to issues with the snowpack.


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

eli783 said:


> You have a pic of the rear cleat by any chance?


I don't but I could try and take one. Why? It looks the same. I tried to get the binding to do it and and it's really inconsistent now. Some times it won't do it at all other times it would come out after the first point of engagement. If I push the boot forward in the front cleats it did it a few times. I am guessing its the binding or back cleat but really hard to tell from where I sit.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hmm Im thinking it has to be the cleat if its not catching in one of the two heel locking positions

edit: well actually maybe the heel mechanism in general which is a little disheartening. I plan on spinning on my strap ons in a few days


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

eli783 said:


> Hmm Im thinking it has to be the cleat if its not catching in one of the two heel locking positions
> 
> edit: well actually maybe the heel mechanism in general which is a little disheartening. I plan on spinning on my strap ons in a few days


Yeah the system is great. I do wish they had more boots in the lineup and a lighter binding because it's odd there is no padding on the highjack. I'm thinking that's for weight savings. I saw a lot of posts about how this will save people's backs who are older. You still need to bend down every time and getting out is a little strange. I honestly don't know how much of an advancement it is. If they had a release through a phone app now we're talking.

All that being said I don't know if I can trust the tiny metal that engages with the heel cleat. Given the issues I had today it's just not as worry free. I know I am not coming out of a traditional binding.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

hmmmm....interesting

On my hardboot setup I use bomber stepins (link is to a pic showing the bottom piece the boot steps into). One thing about them is that I have a clear visual of the heel locks in place so that I know it really is locked in. Can't go just by the sound. It will sometimes make a good "click" without being all the way set so the visual, for me at least, is a must.

I read about someone riding on a race board and one of his bindings malfunctioned and he ended up with the board on one foot and spinning around. messed him up, or so the story read. the article said it is why the bomber heels are now all metal to prevent the malfunction. 

One foot releasing and the other foot in a non-releasable binding screwed onto a 164 cm snowboard....yikes.:injured:

http://store.bomberonline.com/assets/images/bindings/td3andsw/td3sw_si_1000.jpg


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

eli783 said:


> Hmm Im thinking it has to be the cleat if its not catching in one of the two heel locking positions
> 
> edit: well actually maybe the heel mechanism in general which is a little disheartening. I plan on spinning on my strap ons in a few days


Hmmm don't you have the bindings? dont you actually have a board you can try them on and see for yourself?

A quick lazy search spits this:































heheh ^ hey I know that guy 
















Yawn. /snip. That's enough.

Oh and most if not all those people gave out their real names and/or their official contact. Not some random dudes on the internet posting junk for clicks on random forums. 

I have also tried them at a store a few weeks ago. They work.
Doesn't mean Im buying this hahaha; but they work.

Of course, there's going to be the group of people who can't get them to work. But after all, you either pizza, or you french fry. Never both.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

I gots no issues with mine brah but no snow to try them out on until Wednesday

edit: grams


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

eli783 said:


> I gots no issues with mine brah but no snow to try them out on until Wednesday
> 
> edit: grams



Ah lol I thought you were "worried".

Disregard the videos above then. Actually.... watch Terje's  it's never wrong to watch Terje.


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

Alpine Duke said:


> hmmmm....interesting
> 
> On my hardboot setup I use bomber stepins (link is to a pic showing the bottom piece the boot steps into). One thing about them is that I have a clear visual of the heel locks in place so that I know it really is locked in. Can't go just by the sound. It will sometimes make a good "click" without being all the way set so the visual, for me at least, is a must.
> 
> ...


Fuck that. You just sold me on not keeping the system I think. Had the thought earlier, but you put it better, there is no way I know visually when it's engaged. Clicking does happen but still not as much as old step ins.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

snowbank said:


> Fuck that. You just sold me on not keeping the system I think. Had the thought earlier, but you put it better, there is no way I know visually when it's engaged. Clicking does happen but still not as much as old step ins.


I don't know enough about these to say if it applies to these or not. But...for me and my setup (which is very different) the visual lets me know i am set.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

snowbank said:


> Fuck that. You just sold me on not keeping the system I think. Had the thought earlier, but you put it better, there is no way I know visually when it's engaged. Clicking does happen but still not as much as old step ins.



I really think you're needlessly worried. If you're gonna be this freaked out about the .001% chance of getting a bum pair of a v1 product, just return them.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Ah lol I thought you were "worried".
> 
> Disregard the videos above then. Actually.... watch Terje's  it's never wrong to watch Terje.


I've definitely watched that a bit too many times. Not saying that terje had me sold but def had me a bit more interested. Watching the vid again has me thinking, how many clowns are gonna ruin the lil plastic heel clear after they try jumping into them before even getting on the slopes?


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

eli783 said:


> I've definitely watched that a bit too many times. Not saying that terje had me sold but def had me a bit more interested. Watching the vid again has me thinking, how many clowns are gonna ruin the lil plastic heel clear after they try jumping into them before even getting on the slopes?


dude, I watched it like 20 times. he could rock a piece of balsa wood and clogs. Terje admitted on his instagram he likes the feeling of no straps but doesn't ride the step ons. I def got the impression that he helped develop the product and rode them as a favor to promote however I just don't see him using these.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

snowbank said:


> dude, I watched it like 20 times. he could rock a piece of balsa wood and clogs. Terje admitted on his instagram he likes the feeling of no straps but doesn't ride the step ons. I def got the impression that he helped develop the product and rode them as a favor to promote however I just don't see him using these.


so youve come to this conclusion after purchasing them lol


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowbank said:


> dude, I watched it like 20 times. he could rock a piece of balsa wood and clogs. Terje admitted on his instagram he likes the feeling of no straps but doesn't ride the step ons. I def got the impression that he helped develop the product and rode them as a favor to promote however I just don't see him using these.


But not if the price of balsa wood and clogs didn't work.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

eli783 said:


> so youve come to this conclusion after purchasing them lol


and before riding them.
Correction: before mounting them.

The best about these type of threads is that they signal one thing:

'tis the season!

Nothing better to kick-start the season than what board should I get, help with my boots and clickbaiters.

I am personally stoked.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Now let's get some more clicks on that YouTube video.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

snowbank said:


> dude, I watched it like 20 times. he could rock a piece of balsa wood and clogs. Terje admitted on his instagram he likes the feeling of no straps but doesn't ride the step ons. I def got the impression that he helped develop the product and rode them as a favor to promote however I just don't see him using these.


Correction: He actually does ride them most of the time.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

#snowbank ... by any chance do you know #durp ?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

ctoma said:


> #snowbank ... by any chance do you know #durp ?


They're joining Bunch of Cunts and Bag o' Dicks in a barbershop quartet. The Whining Strap-ons.


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

SGboarder said:


> snowbank said:
> 
> 
> > dude, I watched it like 20 times. he could rock a piece of balsa wood and clogs. Terje admitted on his instagram he likes the feeling of no straps but doesn't ride the step ons. I def got the impression that he helped develop the product and rode them as a favor to promote however I just don't see him using these.
> ...


Where have you seen that? He said he didn?t because the boots aren?t soft enough and if they were softer he might ride them. Annd he said something about tweaking them too being a factor.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Are we really going through this again?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> Are we really going through this again?


Yep.

DCsnow is alive and well.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

F1EA said:


> Yep.
> 
> DCsnow is alive and well.



I think you just got on my shit list... :laugh2:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> I think you just got on my shit list... :laugh2:


You guys are too nice. I would have banned this guy from post 1.

Same with that other thread with the Reddit thing.

Same guy.


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

Talked to Burton. They're sending out new bindings and boots. Great warranty... I saw what was happening when taking pictures the metal locking lever doesn't go into the cleat it just rests on top and you can pop out which doesn't happen with the second click. Probably a defect but still if I don't get all the snow out of my binding and can't get to the second position right away could pop out. Check your gear everyone....


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

I guess you can expect a couple defects when something is being mass produced. The thing is that it's not like this means it will fail when you are riding. It's more like it was not made properly so it wouldn't work from the start. Not the same as failing in use.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowbank said:


> Talked to Burton. They're sending out new bindings and boots. Great warranty... I saw what was happening when taking pictures the metal locking lever doesn't go into the cleat it just rests on top and you can pop out which doesn't happen with the second click. Probably a defect but still if I don't get all the snow out of my binding and can't get to the second position right away could pop out. Check your gear everyone....



Ok,.. so after *all* this fuss & back n forth? You need to post a short clip actually showing this "defect" in action. 

You kno da rules,... Pics or it dint happen! :blink:


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

chomps1211 said:


> Ok,.. so after *all* this fuss & back n forth? You need to post a short clip actually showing this "defect" in action.
> 
> You kno da rules,... Pics or it dint happen! :blink:


I already packed them up and they are on their way back. I posted a second video on the first page showing the cleat that "looks" locked and then I pull the boot out. It doesn't happen all the time. Some attempts and it won't come out like normal other times I can get it to undo time after time. Flame me all you want. I've spent way more time than I wanted to on this. Believe it if you want. If not nothing I can do. The one binding is defective.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

So you're still going to keep the system???!! I thought you said it's not ready, they do not work and Terje is full of crap.

Stand your ground man. Return them.


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

F1EA said:


> So you're still going to keep the system???!! I thought you said it's not ready, they do not work and Terje is full of crap.
> 
> Stand your ground man. Return them.


Please don't misstate what I said. Never was totally sure I wanted to return them. Of course I checked with Burton first. After talking with Burton we agreed they should get them back so the techs or engineers can prevent this from happening in the future or with current products. I'd like to help out riders get a better experience rather than just return them and who knows where they go. 

And I never said Terje was full of crap. I mentioned he admits he doesn't ride them tons it sounds like. Here are his quotes "I use very soft boots for most of my riding, so I only been using the system on resort groomers." and someone asked if he would ride them and weren't sponsored by Burton...his reply "if I didn't like very soft boots, tweaking and jumping a lot I would. Softer boots will come. I used them in a banked slalom and got third!"

That sounds to me like he doesn't use them at all for powder and a lot of terrain he is known for. I also got the impression (my opinion not fact) that he did this to progress the sport for sure, but he rides them as a way to showcase the product, but not using them heavily otherwise. 

I have a year to return them. For now it's the safety that's an issue for me and the concern is valid. Keep up the sarcasm and salt though. People love it.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

snowbank said:


> Please don't misstate what I said. Never was totally sure I wanted to return them. Of course I checked with Burton first. After talking with Burton we agreed they should get them back so the techs or engineers can prevent this from happening in the future or with current products. I'd like to help out riders get a better experience rather than just return them and who knows where they go.
> 
> And I never said Terje was full of crap. I mentioned he admits he doesn't ride them tons it sounds like. Here are his quotes "I use very soft boots for most of my riding, so I only been using the system on resort groomers." and someone asked if he would ride them and weren't sponsored by Burton...his reply "if I didn't like very soft boots, tweaking and jumping a lot I would. Softer boots will come. I used them in a banked slalom and got third!"
> 
> ...


you were a lil beyond reasonably freaked out though. Glad you decided to keep them lol


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

eli783 said:


> you were a lil beyond reasonably freaked out though. Glad you decided to keep them lol


I wasn't freaked out. Everyone says these are fully working and no way you are popping out. So says Burton. I popped out of them. I don't want that happening at full speed when I am riding. That is fucking sound reasoning to me. I am not sure yet if I am going to keep them. The single boa system does suck more than double. Overall I want this to be the future I just am not convinced but time will tell. 

What I wonder is if other people here who are "veterans" had this happen would other ppl shame them and fucking treat them like dog shit?


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

snowbank said:


> I wasn't freaked out. Everyone says these are fully working and no way you are popping out. So says Burton. I popped out of them. I don't want that happening at full speed when I am riding. That is fucking sound reasoning to me. I am not sure yet if I am going to keep them. The single boa system does suck more than double. Overall I want this to be the future I just am not convinced but time will tell.
> 
> What I wonder is if other people here who are "veterans" had this happen would other ppl shame them and fucking treat them like dog shit?


I think the "vets" wouldnt title a thread as clickbaity as v1 of new product DO NOT WORK. Especially before contacting Burton. Some may have felt you were doing it wrong, I personally thought you had the .001% of product that shipped with a defect. I would def understand the reaction a bit more had you been on snow but I mean cmon dude you dont even have em on a board yet lol. Not that it should make a difference in regards to the heel cleat not engaging but still just chill. I knew that Burton if anything would want to see what went wrong on that asap and set you up right.


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

eli783 said:


> I think the "vets" wouldnt title a thread as clickbaity as v1 of new product DO NOT WORK. Especially before contacting Burton. Some may have felt you were doing it wrong, I personally thought you had the .001% of product that shipped with a defect. I would def understand the reaction a bit more had you been on snow but I mean cmon dude you dont even have em on a board yet lol. Not that it should make a difference in regards to the heel cleat not engaging but still just chill. I knew that Burton if anything would want to see what went wrong on that asap and set you up right.


Thanks for saying that. Yeah I could have titled it better, and I guess my frustration is for love of the product. I want this shit to sail into the future. Once I used it a couple of times going back to straps seems old I dunno why. Burton has a stellar warranty. I have only ever owned Burton gear for the most part because that was the only company making shit for the longest time that lasted. I have nothing but respect for their end game but the design is questionable to me. Those toe side cleat hooks can pop off the boot if you press them enough even though they are replaceable. 

Never indicated this was doomsday and all of them would fail I am in the minority I know that but there is already that fear in peoples minds and I don't want this happening in snow. Ever. Straps give me faith. Never had a problem with one in my entire time riding so yeah it is frustrating when it doesn't work after nearly $700 spent. Yes its a v1 product release but this isn't v1 its more like v4 or 5 because of their first step ins and how many years they had to work on it. Nothing is perfect but straps have been close for me in terms of reliability.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowbank said:


> Please don't misstate what I said. Never was totally sure I wanted to return them. Of course I checked with Burton first. After talking with Burton we agreed they should get them back so the techs or engineers can prevent this from happening in the future or with current products. I'd like to help out riders get a better experience rather than just return them and who knows where they go.
> 
> And I never said Terje was full of crap. I mentioned he admits he doesn't ride them tons it sounds like. Here are his quotes "I use very soft boots for most of my riding, so I only been using the system on resort groomers." and someone asked if he would ride them and weren't sponsored by Burton...his reply "if I didn't like very soft boots, tweaking and jumping a lot I would. Softer boots will come. I used them in a banked slalom and got third!"
> 
> ...


Sure.
You're lucky I'm not a mod. Or a Burton lawyer


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

F1EA said:


> Sure.
> You're lucky I'm not a mod. Or a Burton lawyer


Right back atcha. The bindings did not work for me. What do you think of the step ons? Let me guess you will give me some smart ass response and pretend to answer. Why the hate brother?


----------



## rayt100 (Aug 29, 2016)

I had a defective Burton Flight Attendant top sheet crack after 2 days. Sent them a pic and they told me they would warranty it. Because they didn't have my size they let me ride it for the season and sent me a new one the next year. I think you should deal with the manufacturer or store next time you have a problem. That was such a waste of time arguing on this forum.If Burton didn't resolve the problem then I would rant.


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

rayt100 said:


> I had a defective Burton Flight Attendant top sheet crack after 2 days. Sent them a pic and they told me they would warranty it. Because they didn't have my size they let me ride it for the season and sent me a new one the next year. I think you should deal with the manufacturer or store next time you have a problem. That was such a waste of time arguing on this forum.If Burton didn't resolve the problem then I would rant.


Not a rant. A word of caution. I'd want to know if other people had my experience for sure. Interesting that they are having me overnight these things back. Might be because they want to get me riding or they might be dealing with step on stuff. The rep did say step ons have priority over everything.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowbank said:


> Right back atcha. The bindings did not work for me. What do you think of the step ons? Let me guess you will give me some smart ass response and pretend to answer. Why the hate brother?


Yeah, you're saying that NOW. After 3 days of "hate".

What do I think of the step-ons?
Not much. Felt pretty stiff/responsive and well-built. And... that they definitely work. 

So, pretty much the opposite of what you think (or thought?). But still, they're not something I would buy. Yet... you did.
The lord works in mysterious ways....


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

F1EA said:


> Yeah, you're saying that NOW. After 3 days of "hate".
> 
> What do I think of the step-ons?
> Not much. Felt pretty stiff/responsive and well-built. And... that they definitely work.
> ...


Sorry for making your mom jokes and being inappropriate. I felt attacked, but it's also just really fucking stressful around the holidays I think for most people. Why would you not buy them? What is your rig for this season? All love dude.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*i'm starting to enjoy this thread now that its beginning to dry age*

I just saw my buddy who has been riding alot, he's got 15 days on these things and loves them.

This thread is incredible tho. It almost doesnt even have a single readable post. (including this one)

Great job everyone winter is coming.

Dont take it personaly SnowBank, just own it. 10 pages of basically nothing. I think 20 is easily doable, some pictures, vids, maybe a broken lace somewhere, new moldable insoles, just a few suggestions the possibilities are endless!

Do you have 2 sinks in the kitchen? you could fill them with water and then stand in it and see if the new boots leak. i would watch that shit all day.


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

snowklinger said:


> I just saw my buddy who has been riding alot, he's got 15 days on these things and loves them.
> 
> This thread is incredible tho. It almost doesnt even have a single readable post. (including this one)
> 
> ...


Do you think he will ever go back to straps? Does seem to be universally loved.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowbank said:


> Sorry for making your mom jokes and being inappropriate. I felt attacked, but it's also just really fucking stressful around the holidays I think for most people. Why would you not buy them? What is your rig for this season? All love dude.


Don't worry about it man. It's all in some good goofing off.

I actually got to hit some preeetty good snow this opening weekend, so I'm not stressed 
My legs are shot though.

Anyways, I have very little interest in the step ons because..... they're just not something I feel I need, or would want to spend $ on for boots and bindings at the moment.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> I just saw my buddy who has been riding alot, he's got 15 days on these things and loves them.
> 
> This thread is incredible tho. It almost doesnt even have a single readable post. (including this one)
> 
> ...


I'd watch that too.

Change your stepon fail video for some good ole boot leak test.... I'll click that. Damn, I'd Thumbs it up on them Youtubes.


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

F1EA said:


> I'd watch that too.
> 
> Change your stepon fail video for some good ole boot leak test.... I'll click that. Damn, I'd Thumbs it up on them Youtubes.


Word. I do have a double sink, but its not metal and I'd fucking fall right through. Has anyone done a leak test on a boots?


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

snowbank said:


> Word. I do have a double sink, but its not metal and I'd fucking fall right through. Has anyone done a leak test on a boots?


Use a bathtub.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

ctoma said:


> Use a bathtub.


Pffffffft.................hot tub..........ftw...........


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> Pffffffft.................hot tub..........ftw...........


That's how I heat molded mine.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Sucks that the system doesn’t work for you. Size 8.5? I heard they had a recall on size 8.5. 

I have 7 days on mine. Everything from icy groomers to fresh 20cm days which including a bit of hiking knee deep snow to get some goods. 

I have no reason to go back to straps Thst I can see.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

@ek9max looking to see how you like them as the season continues biggest problem for me is that I have not found a Burton boot that fits my foot right so not ready to make the move yet.


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

ek9max said:


> Sucks that the system doesn’t work for you. Size 8.5? I heard they had a recall on size 8.5.
> 
> I have 7 days on mine. Everything from icy groomers to fresh 20cm days which including a bit of hiking knee deep snow to get some goods.
> 
> I have no reason to go back to straps Thst I can see.


Hmmm interesting. Do you know why they recalled them?


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

ctoma said:


> snowbank said:
> 
> 
> > Word. I do have a double sink, but its not metal and I'd fucking fall right through. Has anyone done a leak test on a boots?
> ...





snowbank said:


> ek9max said:
> 
> 
> > Sucks that the system doesn’t work for you. Size 8.5? I heard they had a recall on size 8.5.
> ...


My friend has 8.5 photos and burton proactively contacted him to let him know Thst some 8.5 were a bit narrow so the toe cleats come loose. 

They are sending him a new boot ASAP.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

There, you see ^

Step 1: contact the seller/manufacturer.

Step 2: Go ride.

Step 3: troll SBF.

Not in reverse.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

raffertyk2 said:


> @ek9max looking to see how you like them as the season continues biggest problem for me is that I have not found a Burton boot that fits my foot right so not ready to make the move yet.


Yeah B boots are kinda too wide for me. The toes are massive. And they dont have many normal lacing boots........


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

snowbank said:


> Hmmm interesting. Do you know why they recalled them?


Apparently the 8.5 was a bit narrow and the toe hooks would pop up on some models. 

He got the new boots from burton and it appears they gave him next years models or something. White sole and different material. Lucky guy.


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

ek9max said:


> Apparently the 8.5 was a bit narrow and the toe hooks would pop up on some models.
> 
> He got the new boots from burton and it appears they gave him next years models or something. White sole and different material. Lucky guy.


Woa, were the boots different otherwise? Curious how they will be changing it. And confirms they won't be restocking it sounds like this season...


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

snowbank said:


> ek9max said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently the 8.5 was a bit narrow and the toe hooks would pop up on some models.
> ...


He says he even measured and they are the same.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowbank said:


> Woa, were the boots different otherwise? Curious how they will be changing it. And confirms they won't be restocking it sounds like this season...


They very rarely restock. Most the times you go through warranty, they give you the newer (next yr) stuff which is slightly different.

Every time I've gone to warranty I've gotten next yr's... also a couple of friends have gone through warranty and it's next yr's stock. All for various companies: North Face, Now, Burton, K2...


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

F1EA said:


> snowbank said:
> 
> 
> > Woa, were the boots different otherwise? Curious how they will be changing it. And confirms they won't be restocking it sounds like this season...
> ...


I think he was referring to the January restock rumours


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ek9max said:


> I think he was referring to the January restock rumours


Ah lol
I don't follow rumours :nerd:


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

*UPDATE*

For anyone interested. Got in touch with Burton today, and they said that the one binding clip was malfunctioning, and somehow getting stuck (something maybe inside of the spring). They offered to get me a new pair or refund me even though I bought them from REI. Given that I can return them myself, I opted on the new pair. 

The rep said in 5 years this was the first instance of the clip not working and the boot not staying put. Not a bad failure rate, but I am really fucking glad I checked out my gear. Not sure if my faith is restored like it is with regular bindings. Time will tell on these.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

snowbank said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> For anyone interested. Got in touch with Burton today, and they said that the one binding clip was malfunctioning, and somehow getting stuck (something maybe inside of the spring). They offered to get me a new pair or refund me even though I bought them from REI. Given that I can return them myself, I opted on the new pair.
> 
> The rep said in 5 years this was the first instance of the clip not working and the boot not staying put. Not a bad failure rate, but I am really fucking glad I checked out my gear. Not sure if my faith is restored like it is with regular bindings. Time will tell on these.


Hopefully that's a happy ending. I have always had good luck with Burton customer service through the years.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

there have been some recalls and shit, the tolerances on these things is very low, seems normal.


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

snowklinger said:


> there have been some recalls and shit, the tolerances on these things is very low, seems normal.


Burton said it wasn't a recall, but like I said in my original post, I was skeptical and still am. Everyone assured me it was me being a fucking idiot. lol.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowbank said:


> Burton said it wasn't a recall, but like I said in my original post, I was skeptical and still am. Everyone assured me it was me being a fucking idiot. lol.


It was.

Getting a buckle not clicking is not a big deal. You contact them and it gets solved in a day or so.

Instead you go on a public rant about the bindings not being ready and not working and refused to contact the store or manufacturer for weird reasons.

I hear skis are on sale.


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

F1EA said:


> It was.
> 
> Getting a buckle not clicking is not a big deal. You contact them and it gets solved in a day or so.
> 
> ...


Dude what? I came on here to let people know about a potential problem with new tech. I'd want to know if I was purchasing this shit. When did I refuse to contact them? I would have posted this if I had contacted them first. I know Burton has a stellar reputation for their warranty. I didn't doubt they would take care of this. 

The boot not engaging is a big fucking deal. If snow is under foot, you will pop out easily with enough force. It's like a buckle not catching except you cant see it. Maybe not a big deal to you, but I don't want to do the splits and smash my balls on ice.

Not one person really believed there was a problem with this 5 year design and maybe there isn't, but they did malfunction.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowbank said:


> Dude what? I came on here to let people know about a potential problem with new tech. I'd want to know if I was purchasing this shit. When did I refuse to contact them? I would have posted this if I had contacted them first. I know Burton has a stellar reputation for their warranty. I didn't doubt they would take care of this.
> 
> The boot not engaging is a big fucking deal. If snow is under foot, you will pop out easily with enough force. It's like a buckle not catching except you cant see it. Maybe not a big deal to you, but I don't want to do the splits and smash my balls on ice.
> 
> Not one person really believed there was a problem with this 5 year design and maybe there isn't, but they did malfunction.



Whoa buddy. Calm down.


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

F1EA said:


> Whoa buddy. Calm down.


After you tell me I am a fucking idiot. Nice try.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowbank said:


> After you tell me I am a fucking idiot. Nice try.


Well... ok, you don't HAVE to calm down then.
It is just generally recommended


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

snowbank said:


> Not one person really believed there was a problem with this 5 year design and maybe there isn't, but they did malfunction.


Which is very different from the thread title and your initial rant. So maybe it's time to admit that your was an overreaction and made you look silly. Eat some humble pie and move on.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

SGboarder said:


> Which is very different from the thread title and your initial rant. So maybe it's time to admit that your was an overreaction and made you look silly. Eat some humble pie and move on.


Initial... and continued rant.

But, he's worried about doing the splits and balls smashing on ice. That's a genuine concern right there.

Life is just too dangerous :skateboarding1:


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

SGboarder said:


> Which is very different from the thread title and your initial rant. So maybe it's time to admit that your was an overreaction and made you look silly. Eat some humble pie and move on.


I admitted that the title could be different. I felt like I conveyed what I needed to. I think everyone here could enjoy some humble pie with me, because other people who overreacted to my reaction havent said oh shit I was wrong, your binding didn't work. You weren't just a liar. lol


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

F1EA said:


> Initial... and continued rant.
> 
> But, he's worried about doing the splits and balls smashing on ice. That's a genuine concern right there.
> 
> Life is just too dangerous :skateboarding1:


You keep saying shit that is super sarcastic and dickish or just are plain disrespectful, or untrue! I guess I don't get credit for pointing out a problem with a new product. Shame on me. What happened that makes you treat others this way?


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Man!!! All you guys sure like to waist some time!!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

snowbank said:


> You keep saying shit that is super sarcastic and dickish or just are plain disrespectful, or untrue! I guess I don't get credit for pointing out a problem with a new product. Shame on me. What happened that makes you treat others this way?


He did the splits and smashed his balls on ice.


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

ctoma said:


> He did the splits and smashed his balls on ice.


ha hahahahaha


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowbank said:


> You keep saying shit that is super sarcastic and dickish or just are plain disrespectful, or untrue! I guess I don't get credit for pointing out a problem with a new product. Shame on me. What happened that makes you treat others this way?


I blame society.

Heavy metal music made me do it.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ctoma said:


> He did the splits and smashed his balls on ice.


Exactly!!

That's why we should all wear jockstraps.

k:


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

F1EA said:


> Exactly!!
> 
> That's why we should all wear jockstraps.
> 
> k:


Thanks for replying to my thread! Every time you do, it gets bumped to the top which I think is what you secretly want.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

snowbank said:


> Thanks for replying to my thread! Every time you do, it gets bumped to the top which I think is what you secretly want.


Can we lock this thread and/or ban the troll? He's added nothing relevant to the community. 

It's a real shame 5,000 people actually read this circlejerk.


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

coloradodirtbag said:


> Can we lock this thread and/or ban the troll? He's added nothing relevant to the community.
> 
> It's a real shame 5,000 people actually read this circlejerk.


I am the one trolling? What the actual fuck????? Here is the definition of a troll? I'd say FE1A does that shit in spades. I never once said anything inflammatory unless others asked for it.

_make a deliberately offensive or provocative online post with the aim of upsetting someone or eliciting an angry response from them._

I posted my experience with a Burton product I purchased. Can't really comment beyond that because they never made it to the hill.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowbank said:


> Thanks for replying to my thread! Every time you do, it gets bumped to the top which I think is what you secretly want.


see... I'm selfless like that.


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

F1EA said:


> see... I'm selfless like that.


I try to fucking move on but every turn he makes asinine comments like that. And won't stop. That's a fucking trolls life.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Just stop responding. The thread will die (or get locked) eventually. It has run its course.


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

zc1 said:


> Just stop responding. The thread will die (or get locked) eventually. It has run its course.


Thanks will do.


----------

